# Anyone's tummy feel uncomfortable??



## Naya69

When I sit down sometimes I have to adjust myself because I'm uncomfortable surely it can't be baby I'm only 14 weeks anyone else feel like this x


----------



## Sparrow85

This is how I've been feeling lately but I think it's baby growing and my uterus getting bigger. I would say at 14 weeks it'll be your uterus expanding.

I'm definitely getting uncomfortable though. My tummy is actually quite tender to touch just above my pubic bone.


----------



## cat_reversing

me too...I'm 16 weeks and haven't felt movement yet but sometimes it feels like a balloon has inflated and as you say it's uncomfortable. No pain just a bit awkward. I was struggling to get off the sofa yesterday, DH was looking at me a bit puzzled!


----------



## seaweed eater

I think sometimes it can have more to do with change and position than with size. I often felt quite uncomfortable and crowded around 18-22 weeks and actually feel better now. I think baby changed his position around that time so I imagine that's why.

Also if you are still experiencing nausea, of course, that's something that can make things uncomfortable.


----------



## mrstrouble

I'm 17 weeks and definitely feeling a bit uncomfortable. I can't find a comfy position to sit or lay in, and seatbelts really bother me! At the same time I feel ridiculous, I mean I'm only 4 months along for goodness' sake... but it is what it is!


----------



## jrlb32

I am 16wks and feel very uncomfortable at times, really heavy like period about to start but once i have a quick move it all eases. I think from14/15 weeks you get rounded ligaments making you more achey. x


----------



## skweek35

I have days when I am fine and other days when my bump feels really uncomfortable!! Sometimes I think its because she is laying in a certain spot that my body is not liking at that moment or as sparrow said - could well be your uterus getting bigger


----------



## Viperbunny

I am 16 weeks and pretty uncomfortable. It's like I can feel the edges of my uterus (on the inside, not outside). I also have had a few braxton hicks, nothing that concerns me, but it can make my whole body ache. The only thing that helps is laying down for a bit and sometimes taking a nap.


----------



## greats

When I was around 12-18 weeks my stomach was VERY uncomfortable, maybe b/c I wasn't used to my uterus expanding? But a tad bit over 24 weeks now and I'm quite used to it lol Only times I feel uncomfortable is when the baby is laying ridiculously low. Hang in there, ladies!


----------



## AmesLouise

I'm the same way. Today (at work) I was trying to get comfortable while I was sitting in a chair and I just couldn't do it! I was so frustrated b/c I know how much longer I have to go!!!


----------



## silverbullet

Yep i'm getting a bit uncomfortable - like everything is getting tight. 

I can only compare it to when you've eaten a massive meal and just need to stretch out. :shrug:


----------

